# IBEW 1739 (Barrie)



## Dave L (Jul 6, 2011)

Is anyone a member? I am interested in applying as an apprentice but have some questions.

Dave


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

close CUSW LOL cheers


Dave L said:


> Is anyone a member? I am interested in applying as an apprentice but have some questions.
> 
> Dave


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

i thaught toronto took u guys over


Dave L said:


> Is anyone a member? I am interested in applying as an apprentice but have some questions.
> 
> Dave


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

sorry thaught you were ibew. 
apply to cusw.ca 


Dave L said:


> Is anyone a member? I am interested in applying as an apprentice but have some questions.
> 
> Dave


----------

